# 1964 stingray rear wheel question



## cutter (Nov 3, 2015)

I recently picked up a 1964 stingray frame D4 dated and would like to know if this would of had a 36 or 28 spoked rear wheel?THANKS


----------



## Jaxon (Nov 3, 2015)

A 64 should have a 36 spoke rear wheel 28 front


----------



## stingrayjoe (Nov 4, 2015)

.....and both should be deep center stamped. Good luck with the bike they are cool,


----------



## cutter (Nov 4, 2015)

Thank you very much


----------

